# coloznopin taking away derealazation



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi

Iv been on recovery for a few months and have been getting alot better...dp is gone but im left with dr still and strange thoughts that are stupid alonside rumination.

I took a coloznopin to help me sleep tonight and it took everything away. ..the over thinking the worrying the only thing though is that I cant really tell if its doing anything for my dr....so my question is for those with experiance with this medication....did it help you along the way to revovery? It seems logical that if it can get rid of my weird thoughts and helps me feel more grounded that it would help in recovery.


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes that makes perfect sense based on the theory I came up with last night.

My dp/dr was drug induced, not anxiety or trama, so the only thing i stress about is the sensation it brings. My dpdr started with just depersonalazation and then depersonalazation and derealazation and now just derealazation, cause iv been slowly recovering using the holy grail of curing dp/dr. So my theory on it is that since my stress only comes from the sensations of dpdr, that should mean that if I can use coloznopin to reduce or get rid of them all together than my recovery would be secured, cause I could take them and then just go about my life as normal untill I forget about dp/dr and then just wean off of the drug


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Ty for your imput, Im glad my theory was sound, it only gives me more hope


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Selig said:


> Sure, I can tell you my view on it.
> 
> I've been on Clonazepam for approximately six years of my life. 0.5mg twice daily, until recently when I have cut down to half that. Clonazepam is the only medication that completely removes feelings of derealization for me, and I attribute this to the fact it lowers anxiety by working with the GABA receptors in the brain. It has no effect on depersonalization for myself, other than lowering the anxiety caused by intense bouts.
> 
> ...


So wait, how long have u had dp/dr? If u have been on coloznopin for 6 years


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Selig said:


> 8 years accumulatively.


So not all at once then


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Selig said:


> Correct


That blows dude, why does yours keep comming back?


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Selig said:


> It started out episodic, then a period of 3 years. This was followed by a two year recovery and now I have had it for almost 4 years again.
> 
> I believe it continues to come back at periods of time where my brain thinks I need to be protected. I had a very rough childhood and spent most of it in foster care.
> 
> I don't think I would be depersonalized this time if I hadn't accidentally re-triggered it again, but what can you do eh?


Thats terrible man, im sorry about that.
Last night I let go of all the stress my dr has brought me and went to the bar with my friends but something weird happened to me when i woke up today maybe since you have recovered u could shed some light on it.

When I woke up it felt as if everything was hallow,(hard to explain in words) and I soon recognized a different feeling creeping in, it was what a panic attack felt like but since i recognized what it was I was able to prevent it from happining. I dont know what the hallow feeling was but since then its been strange....my dog barked and it scared me, like i was afraid of her for a moment as if she was suddenly real.....could this be my mind openeing back up?


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh and now when I look back over last night and the last few weeks its as iv those memorys arent real like they have no substence to them....I can describe what happened but not how any of them feel


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

I was prescribed Clonazepam twice for different things - first dissociation and then anxiety following a psychotic episode. It chilled me out a bit but did nothing at all for my DP.


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Selig said:


> It's hard to say, but I find with depersonalization that we are quick to attach meanings to sensations. Remember that DPD is described as an anomaly of self-awareness, so given that we are constantly analyzing everything as a possible threat.
> 
> A lot of people ask about specific sensations like yours, and almost always they can be attributed as another irritating albeit harmless aspect of the disorder. Often the issue is we notice something and in our current state of mind we try to interpret it as, again, a possible threat.
> 
> ...


I believe fear is a huge part of it...I may have only had dr/dr for a few months but I believe that I now know the certain keys,

Distraction is something ur supposed to do because it gets your mind off of it so in a sense that is ignoring it
Right now im passed all those negativity repeating thoughts u mentioned but I do still focus on how i feel but im starting to think that I can recover and be aware of it at the same time if im no longer afraid of it...isnt it all about fear? With no fear than wouldnt being aware of it and thinking about it not matter?


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Selig said:


> Distraction doesn't have to be ignoring DPD, it can be accepting it and deciding not to dwell on the symptoms. Dwelling is not healthy.
> 
> Then, instead of ignoring any root causes as you mentioned, you explore it in a therapeutic manner. Perhaps with a professional.
> 
> ...


Ty, my eyes are only furthered opened, so fear and view point are keys

Dont fear the dp / dr and view it differently, like viewing an enemy as a friend instead. Distraction helps because u spend that much less time thinking about it but if u didnt fear it in the first place

Yes I hate it and it still stresses me out....but less and less everyday, so making peace with it means killing off its supply...if there isnt any fear than there is no reason for it to be here


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Selig said:


> Yes, and a member said something the other day that has stuck with me. It was a long the lines of thanking your brain for protecting you. Be kind to yourself, understand that your body is out for your best interest with depersonalization, but some of us get stuck in it.
> 
> When I get up in the morning and shower, I thank my mind for being there for me to protect me when I was younger. Depersonalization thrives on fear and confusion, why not give it a taste of the opposite?


When it comes down to it, it really is just that simple isnt it lol
We get this and then spend all of our energy fearing it and worrying about it staying or going away and over analyzing every little bit of it when in reality there isnt anything to fear, u just have to be ok with it.....holy crap lol


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

We should think about it this way....dont over think it dont be afraid dont question it....just help your brain help you feel better dont view it as the enemy or an issue.


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Selig said:


> Definitely don't be afraid, that only keeps it around longer! I loathe depersonalization, but I fear it less as time goes on. Understanding and acptance has been key.


I gotta say even though I understand it, its hard as shit not to be afraid of it, I fear I may very well need a therapist to help me move past it cause although I have gotten alot better at dealing with it....it still sucks the fun and love outa life.....how long on average did it take u to recover?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

ravenexcore said:


> I gotta say even though I understand it, its hard as shit not to be afraid of it, I fear I may very well need a therapist to help me move past it cause although I have gotten alot better at dealing with it....it still sucks the fun and love outa life.....how long on average did it take u to recover?


Why do you fear needing to see a therapist?


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Philo said:


> Why do you fear needing to see a therapist?


I cant afford it lol


----------



## Newky (Dec 11, 2013)

It's interesting that people can feel recovered from DR and not DP or vice versa, does show that the symptoms are separate, although with DPD both are equally and chronically present.

I have to ditto what Selig said, medications are not a 'solution' as such as they just 'give' the chemicals (to simplify it) that are lacking due to underlying issues. I've experience with benzos and other drugs and although they all temporarily relieve some symptoms, or maybe even all of them, that's all that they do, temporarily relieve. They can help. They can give a very real sense of what it's like to have reduced or no DP/DR, which can be a massive motivation to get better.


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Newky said:


> It's interesting that people can feel recovered from DR and not DP or vice versa, does show that the symptoms are separate, although with DPD both are equally and chronically present.
> 
> I have to ditto what Selig said, medications are not a 'solution' as such as they just 'give' the chemicals (to simplify it) that are lacking due to underlying issues. I've experience with benzos and other drugs and although they all temporarily relieve some symptoms, or maybe even all of them, that's all that they do, temporarily relieve. They can help. They can give a very real sense of what it's like to have reduced or no DP/DR, which can be a massive motivation to get better.


And that has become my game plan, iv been recovering on my own as best I can but because having dp first and then just dr, iv become accustomed to negativity and obsessive thoughts about it, so I figured its about time I get some help


----------



## gaddis (Sep 18, 2005)

Selig said:


> Sure, I can tell you my view on it.
> 
> I've been on Clonazepam for approximately six years of my life. 0.5mg twice daily, until recently when I have cut down to half that. Clonazepam is the only medication that completely removes feelings of derealization for me, and I attribute this to the fact it lowers anxiety by working with the GABA receptors in the brain. It has no effect on depersonalization for myself, other than lowering the anxiety caused by intense bouts.
> 
> ...


As far as Clonazepam goes, how long can you store them before they lose their effectivity?

I have bottles of C that go back to August and Sept. of 2012. What % of theier effectiveness have they lost?

I know the .5 dose I take if I wake up after only an hour or two of sleep is much weaker than it was when i first started taking it two years ago.

TIA


----------

